
Python Certifications Are Now Live – FreeCodeCamp - nickstanley574
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/python-curriculum-is-live/
======
nickstanley574
freeCodeCamp's core curriculum now offers 10 verified certifications –
including 4 Python-focused certifications.

